# Where is the next state record catfish?



## neocats1

Where do you think the next state record catfish will come from. be specific...Channel, Blue, or Flattie.


----------



## liquidsoap

Channel, Maumee river...
Flathead, Ohio River or Maumee River
Blue, Ohio river...


----------



## smalliediehard

channel,maumee or salt fork
flattie,salt fork
blue,ohio river.


----------



## Salmonid

Realizing the state record channel is like 40 lbs, I doubt it will ever come from Ohio for many, many years to come. 

Flatties - would probably come from a SE Ohio Public lake (Unnamed) and I predict that will fall int eh next 2-3 years.

Blues, Duh... only 1 place to get them, the Ohio near Cinci

Now lets talk about Bullheads, Guessing one of the Lima Resevoirs  

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

There won't be a Blues record because Ohio has them on the endangered species list so it is not recognized, major bummer for me because that is what we mainly target.

Channel could come from most anywhere, and don't rule out a farm pond.

Flathead, I figure at sometime or another Robby or Mike is going to bust that record as much time as they spend chasing them.

But who knows you have to have some degree of luck figured in at least that's what it seems like when you take a look at all past records.

I chase them hard as anybody but time is not on my side Lynn came close to it few years ago falling short by 16# for Indiana, but I really doubt we will see another fish like that before my time is up..........Doc


----------



## misfit

being that the blue cat is protected,one would not be considered for the ohio record book,as they don't have a classification for it 

as for flathead,most likely what salmonid said.
channel,central ohio lake,but that's one tough one to beat.

LOL.looks like you and i caught that one at the same time,doc


----------



## neocats1

Thanks for that bit of info. It explains why I could not find a state blue record.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Isnt the state record Channel the pic that is highly questionable because it looks like a flathead. I recall something like that.


----------



## dinkbuster1

channel--maumee river or the Ohio river. havent seen the pic but i'm sure that "record channel" was a blue, they just dont get that big in this part of the country. Flattie--one of the lakes in the Muskigum watershed, those lakes are the definition of "fertility"! Blue.....like everyone else said, ENDANGERED.


----------



## tcba1987

Flathead will definitely come from salt fork or the ohio river 
the channel cat record will never fall


----------



## catfish_hunter

I truely think that the next state record flathead could come from ALMOST anywhere...Remember the State Record came from Clendening and it was released...So...There has got to be some monsters, and we all know Robby and Mike catch them at Salt Fork, and There has been some monsters caught out of tappan too...The ohio river surely has them over 77lbs, as well as the Muskingum...And if you think about it there is no reason why one of the huge Ohio River Cats couldnt be in the Tusc, The Ohio connects to the Muskingum and the Muskingum connects to the Tusc....


----------



## rockbass

Salt Fork seems to have a lot of big ones, but so does Seneca. We don't har abotu them much on here though. Will's Creek is also home to lots of 60 lb fish. It is relatively untouched. Salt Fork gets a lot of the glory, but I would not count out Tappan and Piedmont. Clendening is great, but most of the large flatties are caught there by jugs, or in the old days in barrels. The Tusc has a lot of big flatties, but big to me for the Tusc is 40 lbs. In the waters I know of at least a little bit, I would have to say Salt Fork, Tappan, Piedmont, Will's Creek, or Muskingum River for flathead. 

Channel cat I don't think will happen in a public fishing waterway. I honestly think the channel on record was actually a Blue, but never know. As soon as I start hearing about guys catching 30 lb channel cats in Ohio, I will think differently


----------



## Fishyguy

I think Flathead will be broken at Salt Fork or Tappen. Even though the Blue is endangered I think we will see it come off that list within the next 5-10 years and I see a 100 pounder in the newspaper someday. As far as the channel cat goes, I do think it will eventually fall but if it does it will probably be a farm pond and possibly ohio river. When I first started fishing the river I caught some monster channels. Some of you might remember my posts on GFO. I caught a few channels that were right around 22-26 pounds. Absolute monsters, and I am positive they were channels. I do know the difference. So beings that I feel I didn't hook the biggest channels in the river I feel there a good chance that there is one big enough to break the record out there.


----------



## jason454ci

I might be wrong but I don't think any records will come out of the Ohio river. Seeing how it is not Ohio waters I don't think you can claim a record from it. As far as a record flathead I would have to go with the muskingum river or one of the lakes in the MWCD. Channel record will be a tough one to beat but I would say a private pond would have the best chance for that one. Eventually I think we might see the blue find its way into the books. They seem to be finding thier way into Ohio more and more each year. Alot more are caught then most think but are mistaken as channels.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I once caught a 30 pound channel out of lake champlain in vermont so my feeling is that there has to be a 40 pounder in the Ohio River or along the dam area which cannot be fished in an older reservoir. It could even be in a kid's pond somewhere that is loaded with lots of bluegills but doesn't get fished for anything else. As someone else said, I seriously doubt it will come from a smaller river or lake that gets fished much.

Just wanted to add that Lake Erie is another possibility, when the big fish come in shallow you would have a chance. That is when I caught the thirty pounder in Vermont


----------



## bigcats28

channel could come from anywhere. 

I'll say a flattie comes out of Mosquito in the next few years here.

Blue would have to be the Ohio


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

flathead ohio river , misquito mahoning river too 
channel would haveto say farm pond or erie 
blue ohio river


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

one more place for channel a quarry nelson ledges their are hugeones their and it is not a pay lake of any kind its a state park with huge cat in the bottom of the quarry


----------



## neocats1

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> one more place for channel a quarry nelson ledges their are hugeones their and it is not a pay lake of any kind its a state park with huge cat in the bottom of the quarry


Where is Nelson ledges?


----------



## riverKing

the channel cat record a lake erie feeder
the blue cat.. is endangerd in ohio and doesnt have a record, but it would come from the ohio
the biggest flatheads in ohio are in the ohio but that doesnt mean they will be caught
i have a friend with a 67 out of the ohio but i know of a 73 caught in rocky fork on a limb line. even a 63 out of the lmr, they get big everywhere its just a matter of catching one


----------



## flathunter

State record flathead will come from the scioto river, this year..And will be caught by Mellon


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yeap I agree!


----------



## deadeye

The Next Record Flatty Will Come From A Farm Pond In Beavercreek ,
There Is A 65 Plussss In This Pond . I Have Caught It. Aand It Will Make A Believer Out Of Ya .


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'd venture the next record Flathead to come from one of the Muskingum Watershed LAKES. These fish have everything they need to grow old and very large and they do not have to avoid nets like the OH River fish.

Channel - I'd say farm pond or again Muskingum Watershed lake.

I have a real strong hunch that the next OH state record albino channel cat will come from a private spring fed farm pond in Clark County - that is if he has gained a little over a pound from last year


----------

